# Snow foam not quite right



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Bought my first snow foam lance today and was desperate to try so went out inbetween rain showers and well it comes out all runny and drips straight off the car. I've checked and live in hard water so read that I mean need slightly more snow foam mixed in. I also use quite cold water so I'll use warm water next time.

Any body got any more tips ?

I've adjusted the lance btw so noone say adjust that as I had a good play around.


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

Snow foam dilution should be an inch in the lance and topped up with warm water. Try a little shake too to mix it up a bit. Worst way the filter could be blocked.


----------



## AfterHouR (Feb 8, 2012)

Snow foam is usually mixed 1:100, I normally only put about 1cm in the bottle and mix with cold water straight from the tap and it works fine.

This is the bottle I use which you can alter flow and air mixture to get some real froth http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PRESSURE-...Home_Garden_PowerTools_SM&hash=item2a1546e503

I have tried a few snow foams and I prefer the Candy Fluff from CLB http://www.clbcarcare.co.uk/wash/candy-fluff-snow-foam


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Fixed it (well gunnergibson did). Inside the adaptor, one part was over tight causing the power wash to stop start and so loose power. Comes out fantastic now and is grea fun haha


----------



## Phil_RS (Mar 2, 2010)

I bought a new pressure washer (nilfisk e130) and used it for the first time today with an autobrite foam lance and magifoam. Like you say, great fun but found it seemed to work pretty well at getting that first layer of muck off the car.

I think I put too much magifoam in though as it was coming out pretty thick. Think I will need some trial and error to get the right quantities.


----------



## manikm (Feb 17, 2014)

tonksy26 said:


> Fixed it (well gunnergibson did). Inside the adaptor, one part was over tight causing the power wash to stop start and so loose power. Comes out fantastic now and is grea fun haha


Mine looked like this but thought it was too watery and running off to quick and drying too quick also. Not 20 mins like they say...apparently setting arrow/dial to minus is supposed to create more foam....go figure

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## m-a-r-k (Nov 17, 2009)

That's because the dial controls the flow of water - less water = more foam.
I've found that anything less than 1/3 foam, 2/3 water in my 1 litre lance bottle gives a weak foam so that's what I have now and my dial set to minus with the plates in the nozzle open just a little bit.


----------



## manikm (Feb 17, 2014)

Ahhh thanks...I thought plus ans minus was for release foam. Interesting u use a third bottle foam. They just just one or two inches the rest water. I got a hoses direct lance btw . Will try again at weekend

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------

